# Picasso vs Purdy peacock nylox brush comparisons



## Greenturtle (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone tried both of these brands on interior latex wall and trim
I am looking to get the best brush results on custom remodeling work.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Greenturtle said:


> Anyone tried both of these brands on interior latex wall and trim
> I am looking to get the best brush results on custom remodeling work.



Nylox® is a DuPont filament. 
I believe Nylox is among the 'softest' bristles for painting, meant for ultra smooth interior finishing of water-based paints (synthetics melt when introduced to solvents in oil based paints). Probably best for trim, when you don't want brush marks to show.

"Purdy Black Nylo-Peacock": Purdy makes a consistently good brush.
Alderwood Handle (crafted in Italy), Hand assembled in Oregon (according to website), Their Black Nylox Peacock says it is a mix of "100% DuPont®, Tynex® nylon filaments", Stainless Ferrule.

Not familiar with Picasso (is that Proform?)- cannot find much information about them.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Highly doubt you will find either brush in a paint store as they are too specialized and they can't stock everything. When I worked in paint stores I brought some peacocks in for a res repaint customer who asked for them by name. Said his guys liked them, but they are no different then the green jacket labeled 100% nylon, pink bristles, that everyone has used since the invention of the nylon bristle, just black.
I use Picasso's all the time, super great at cutting with and hold a great deal of paint. I get mine on thepaintstore.com.
There is a massive difference between nylon and polyester. Nylon will be much softer and bendier, so smoother finish. Polys can be stiff if that's what you want in a cut brush and cheaper. Really the unique thing about the Picasso's, and its a bi-product of Chinese manufacturing, is the acid dipped tips. Can't do that in America, as its illegal to do, but really makes for a super sharp point at the end of the bristle.
Make no mistake, you only get a great finish with a good brush and a great paint, not the other way around.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Highly doubt you will find either brush in a paint store as they are too specialized and they can't stock everything. When I worked in paint stores I brought some peacocks in for a res repaint customer who asked for them by name. Said his guys liked them, but they are no different then the green jacket labeled 100% nylon, pink bristles, that everyone has used since the invention of the nylon bristle, just black.
> I use Picasso's all the time, super great at cutting with and hold a great deal of paint. I get mine on thepaintstore.com.
> There is a massive difference between nylon and polyester. Nylon will be much softer and bendier, so smoother finish. Polys can be stiff if that's what you want in a cut brush and cheaper. Really the unique thing about the Picasso's, and its a bi-product of Chinese manufacturing, is the acid dipped tips. Can't do that in America, as its illegal to do, but really makes for a super sharp point at the end of the bristle.
> Make no mistake, you only get a great finish with a good brush and a great paint, not the other way around.


Source for 'acid dipping' being illegal in america? I was just curious and looking on alibaba today and looks like you can buy off label picassos for around $1 if you buy a few thousand.
Made in USA or its not on my shelf.
_ *when possible_


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Source for 'acid dipping' being illegal in america? I was just curious and looking on alibaba today and looks like you can buy off label picassos for around $1 if you buy a few thousand.
> Made in USA or its not on my shelf.
> _ *when possible_


Brush Rep, many years ago. Can't say who the manufacturer was, but the were purty pissed when those type brushes hit the market. And then a blend called clear cut hit the market and all was well in the brush universe, so they thought. I'm not saying I know people, but I know people. Been at this game along time.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Brush Rep, many years ago. Can't say who the manufacturer was, but the were purty pissed when those type brushes hit the market. And then a blend called clear cut hit the market and all was well in the brush universe, so they thought. I'm not saying I know people, but I know people. Been at this game along time.








57064-50mm-angled-paint-brush


57064-50mm-angled-paint-brush



www.alibaba.com





Interesting anyway


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Cmon guys. We all know it's not the brush. It's the guy using it.


----------



## BrushAddict (Apr 8, 2021)

Greenturtle said:


> Anyone tried both of these brands on interior latex wall and trim
> I am looking to get the best brush results on custom remodeling work.


Very different brushes.

Purdy Peacock is a DuPont filament brush... should last a while


MikeCalifornia said:


> Highly doubt you will find either brush in a paint store as they are too specialized and they can't stock everything. When I worked in paint stores I brought some peacocks in for a res repaint customer who asked for them by name. Said his guys liked them, but they are no different then the green jacket labeled 100% nylon, pink bristles, that everyone has used since the invention of the nylon bristle, just black.
> I use Picasso's all the time, super great at cutting with and hold a great deal of paint. I get mine on thepaintstore.com.
> There is a massive difference between nylon and polyester. Nylon will be much softer and bendier, so smoother finish. Polys can be stiff if that's what you want in a cut brush and cheaper. Really the unique thing about the Picasso's, and its a bi-product of Chinese manufacturing, is the acid dipped tips. Can't do that in America, as its illegal to do, but really makes for a super sharp point at the end of the bristle.
> Make no mistake, you only get a great finish with a good brush and a great paint, not the other way around.


You can do it in America but you'll have to abide by a couple dozen environmental regulations and pay an arm and leg to properly dispose of acid. By the time you do all that you have a very expensive brush. Wooster just buy the filaments from China already acid and than assemble the brush in-house. If you look at most their brushes like silver tip, alpha (partially acid dip/partial dupont), gold edge, and Wooster Pro (at Home Depot), they are all using acid dipped filaments which were made in China (the brush however is assembled in USA). 

Agreed that acid tipped filaments can get the ultimate super sharp tips. Also they excel at pick up and release (however i find they are slightly more streaky and don't put on as even as a coat as a DuPont filament brush).


----------

